# Cain is one today! Lots of pictures!



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I can not believe he is already one!

8 weeks old..

















Growing like a weed...









































































































Still compact enough to lay on us and nap








And his most recent photo taken this morning. Happy birthday Cain!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

And I just realized I didn't put this is the picture section. So sorry!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the color!!  happy bday Cain!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Love the color!!  happy bday Cain!


Thanks his whole litter was brindle except for one fawn. I always say Cain picked us. When we were getting him he walked over to us and planted himself in front of me and my husband and wouldn't budge lol. Can't believe he is 1!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

happy birthday to Cain. :cheers:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> And I just realized I didn't put this is the picture section. So sorry!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


moved it for ya 

but yay! happy birthday Cain!!! and ur right his head did just kinda pop! lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> moved it for ya
> 
> but yay! happy birthday Cain!!! and ur right his head did just kinda pop! lol


Thanks! After I posted it I was like oh danggit i put it in general haha. It's been a long morning. 

His head is still growing too lol. I think he turned out to be a very handsome dog. Of course in biased 

Thanks Rabbit!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Time flies by way too quickly!!!

Happy Birthday Handsome boy!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally flies by!! So cute!! Happy birthday Cain!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

D'awwww, I love seeing grow up threads!!! Happy birthday Cain!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks you guys I miss him being so tiny sometimes (like when he wants to cuddle with me..being tiny would help a lot!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha, like size stops them. I've got like 4 bruised on my legs from Akasha trying to be a 55lb lap dog.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He continued trying to ride on my shoulder in the car when he had put on a good chunk of weight. Finally got that nipped lol.

He doesn't know how to stop himself when he runs so he runs into things(the walls, bath tub my LEGS.) it's funny until its your legs haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy birthday! His ears are huge is some of those pictures! Lol nice looking boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Armando said:


> Happy birthday! His ears are huge is some of those pictures! Lol nice looking boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol I love his ears. He always positions them so weird. When he was smaller they were MASSIVE compared to his head. They are much more proportionate now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol I love his ears. He always positions them so weird. When he was smaller they were MASSIVE compared to his head. They are much more proportionate now lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol give him a paper towel tube for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday Cain !  xo


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Mila mommy x10 said:


> Happy 1st birthday Cain !  xo


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww he's so cute!! Where did you get him? My dog Budhha looked a lot like him when he was a pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Some people around here had a litter after the tornado and were in FEMA trailers and we just couldn't leave him in one of those tiny trailers. I'm still in touch with the guy we got him from and send pics as he grows. We love Cain so much. He was the best addition to our family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cain! He has a face that looks like my Abbey, with the longer snout (at least when he was a bit younger). He is adorable!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

MyGirlAbbey said:


> Happy Birthday Cain! He has a face that looks like my Abbey, with the longer snout (at least when he was a bit younger). He is adorable!!


Thank you! He had a good birthday I think lol. I think he knew and just wanted to cuddle all day. He was in my lap most of the time haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you sooo much for the pictures. He reminds me of my six month old brindle Titus. Really related to them running at full speed in the house without concerns of how they are going to turn or stop at those speeds before they hit the wall, table, chair etc. LOL!

Happy B-Day Cain andmany, many more you handsome boy.

Joe


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

jttar said:


> Thank you sooo much for the pictures. He reminds me of my six month old brindle Titus. Really related to them running at full speed in the house without concerns of how they are going to turn or stop at those speeds before they hit the wall, table, chair etc. LOL!
> 
> Happy B-Day Cain andmany, many more you handsome boy.
> 
> Joe


Thank you  lol yes there are no brakes! We call it his "batshit crazy mode" lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

